# wannabe expat



## dj102 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi

Currently living in the UK, recently qualified plumber and looking to provide this sort of work for the expat community, but would consider bar work or anything to get a foot in so to speak, can anybody give me some advice or contacts. I nderstand Marbella has a big expat community.

Cheers


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dj102 said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently living in the UK, recently qualified plumber and looking to provide this sort of work for the expat community, but would consider bar work or anything to get a foot in so to speak, can anybody give me some advice or contacts. I nderstand Marbella has a big expat community.
> 
> Cheers


You just have to ask yourself how many plumbers have already come over here with the same intention as you, and add that to the amount of Spanish plumbers already here. Its clear then, that you might not find it that easy to get work as a plumber. Not impossible, but dont base all your plans on getting a job as soon as you get over here.

Also remember that the average wage is so much less than in the UK .... OK the cost of living is lower, but you won't be earning what you are earning in the UK


----------



## dj102 (Aug 17, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> You just have to ask yourself how many plumbers have already come over here with the same intention as you, and add that to the amount of Spanish plumbers already here. Its clear then, that you might not find it that easy to get work as a plumber. Not impossible, but dont base all your plans on getting a job as soon as you get over here.
> 
> Also remember that the average wage is so much less than in the UK .... OK the cost of living is lower, but you won't be earning what you are earning in the UK


Thanks for your reply, how difficuilt is it to get a lets say a bar job and take it from there.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dj102 said:


> Thanks for your reply, how difficuilt is it to get a lets say a bar job and take it from there.



Well i guess in the major resorts you will have a chance, but don't forget it can be seasonal.
Leave yourself a good amount of savings to cover the period when you are lookign for work


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Also remember to do all jobs with a contract otherwise you are working black and illegally like alot of lower paid bar workers, with zero rights. Do it right, and you will have a better time. Remember it is not England, people especially in Del Sol think it is a good learning experience, and there are very few people who have not been conned on some level in Spain. ie. People have different ideas of what is what, so get all you want down on paper first. It will save you alot of time and trouble.


----------

